# Ballottaggi elezioni amministrative 2016. Roma, Milano, Torino...



## admin (16 Giugno 2016)

Domenica 19 giugno 2016 gli italiani torneranno alle urne per scegliere, al ballottaggio, i nuovi sindaci delle loro città. Le sfide più importanti ci saranno a Roma, Milano, Torino e Napoli.

A Roma, duello tra la Raggi e Giachetti, a Milano sarà Sala vs Parisi, a Torino Fassino contro Appendino mentre a Napoli De Magistris se la vedrà con Lettieri. 

Seguiranno tutte le informazioni ed i risultati elettorali.


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2016)

up


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2016)

up


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2016)

Oramai i giochi sono fatti , o Roma decide di cambiare o di affidarsi ancora ai suoi carnefici ... Tutto è nelle mani dei romani .


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Giugno 2016)

Ho deciso per la prima volta di non andare a votare a Milano,
per me ambedue i candidati sono la medesima fuffa, 
vergogna proprio Milano che dovrebbe essere il traino anche culturale d'Italia,
politicamente è la più arretrata, nessuna ambizione di cambiamento

avrei perfino votato un candidato di estrema destra o sinistra piuttosto di sto schifo.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ho deciso per la prima volta di non andare a votare a Milano,
> per me ambedue i candidati sono la medesima fuffa,
> vergogna proprio Milano che dovrebbe essere il traino anche culturale d'Italia,
> politicamente è la più arretrata, nessuna ambizione di cambiamento
> ...



Beh a Milano il Movimento si è inguaiato da solo onestamente
In ogni caso parliamo di una città che non ha bisogno di scossoni come Roma


----------



## smallball (17 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oramai i giochi sono fatti , o Roma decide di cambiare o di affidarsi ancora ai suoi carnefici ... Tutto è nelle mani dei romani .



la Raggi ha gia' vinto,non c'e' storia


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> la Raggi ha gia' vinto,non c'e' storia



Aspetta aspetta che il movimento da fastidio a tantissimi ladri e cravattari ... Chissà domenica cosa si inventeranno .


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Giugno 2016)

La campagna contro la Raggi ha assunto proporzioni esagerate. Stanno mandando pure messaggini a tappeto. 

Speriamo vada bene il voto domani.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

Odio il PD ma odio ancor di più il nano. A Milano forza Sala.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Odio il PD ma odio ancor di più il nano. A Milano forza Sala.



Bella sfida .


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Giugno 2016)

Secondo me

Torino: Fassino di poco
Bologna: Merola
Milano: Sala di 2/3 punti
Roma: raggi, ma con margine non alto come si dice
Napoli: de magistris


----------



## Nick (19 Giugno 2016)

Attenzione a Roma


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Giugno 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Secondo me
> 
> Torino: Fassino di poco
> Bologna: Merola
> ...



Quoto. Praticamente la destra riane a secco.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

Primi exit poll

Raggi stravince a Roma.

A Torino clamorosamente in testa Appendino.

A Milano in vantaggio Sala


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Giugno 2016)

Come prevedibile, a milano i 5 stelle votano sala

Non capirò mai gli elettori di destra che votano il m5s, mai. Da questo punto di vista fatico veramente a tollerare salvini


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Giugno 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Come prevedibile, a milano i 5 stelle votano sala
> 
> Non capirò mai gli elettori di destra che votano il m5s, mai. Da questo punto di vista fatico veramente a tollerare salvini



Non ci vuole tanto, meglio il m5s del PD. Come puoi dargli torto?


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Come prevedibile, a milano i 5 stelle votano sala
> 
> Non capirò mai gli elettori di destra che votano il m5s, mai. Da questo punto di vista fatico veramente a tollerare salvini




E be , tra un pd invotabile e il M5S chi dovrebbero votare ???


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Come prevedibile, a milano i 5 stelle votano sala
> 
> Non capirò mai gli elettori di destra che votano il m5s, mai. Da questo punto di vista fatico veramente a tollerare salvini



Salvini ha come principale nemico Renzi...


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E be , tra un pd invotabile e il M5S chi dovrebbero votare ???



Io in un ballottaggio tra PD e 5 stelle lascerei in bianco

I 5 stelle a milano hanno votato il "PD invotabile", non so se mi spiego


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Io in un ballottaggio tra PD e 5 stelle lascerei in bianco
> 
> I 5 stelle a milano hanno votato il "PD invotabile", non so se mi spiego



No , i 5stelle non hanno indicazioni di voto da decerebrato piddino... I 5 stelle votano su coscienza propria . Il M5s non è un partito politico che muove le marionette .


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E be , tra un pd invotabile e il M5S chi dovrebbero votare ???



Se gli elettori della destra si spostassero sul Movimento avrebbero un'alternativa al governo del PD. Ora come ora, nel 90% dei casi, uno scontro destra vs pd, perde sempre la destra. I voti del m5s non li prendono, indi, devono votare il m5s per non vedere il PD governare. 

Dimostrazione palese Milano e Bologna. Avessero votato il m5s, invece di Lega e quel rottame di forza italia, il ballottaggio avrebbe avuto un altro trend, così invece si cuccano ancora il PD nelle loro città al 90%.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No , i 5stelle non hanno indicazioni di voto da decerebrato piddino... I 5 stelle votano su coscienza propria . Il M5s non è un partito politico che muove le marionette .



Non parlo di logiche di partito, ma di numeri

I numeri al momento dicono che il 10% dei 5 stelle del primo turno a milano hanno votato o scheda nulla o sala, che più di tutti era l'uomo di renzi


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se gli elettori della destra si spostassero sul Movimento avrebbero un'alternativa al governo del PD. Ora come ora, nel 90% dei casi, uno scontro destra vs pd, perde sempre la destra. I voti del m5s non li prendono, indi, devono votare il m5s per non vedere il PD governare.
> 
> Dimostrazione palese Milano e Bologna. Avessero votato il m5s, invece di Lega e quel rottame di forza italia, il ballottaggio avrebbe avuto un altro trend, così invece si cuccano ancora il PD nelle loro città al 90%.



Sarebbe una buona soluzione per loro ma i programmi non mi pare coincidano.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

----) http://www.milanworld.net/virginia-raggi-e-il-nuovo-sindaco-di-roma-2016-a-vt37725.html


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Giugno 2016)

Dati reali, anche se veramente infimi di numero. Se fosse vero


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dati reali, anche se veramente infimi di numero. Se fosse vero



Sono usciti gli exit poll definitivi. Confermano tutte le attese.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2016)

Il centrodestra comunque è sparito.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

"Bene" anche a Milano.

Berlusconi deve restare a mani completamente vuote.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Bene" anche a Milano.
> 
> Berlusconi deve restare a mani completamente vuote.



Godo . Deve fallire in ogni campo .


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2016)

Renzi non si fa vedere...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2016)

Importantissimo :

Ve lo dissi mesi e mesi fa ... Il VIRUS è stato iniettato , la gente sta aprendo gli occhi e il risultato di Roma è solo una premonizione di quello che sarà in tutti i comuni da qui a 10 anni .
Quando sei ONESTO e fai il tuo lavoro per la collettività e non per soldi le persone ti premiano .

Ripeto , il virus è stato iniettato .


----------



## Schism75 (20 Giugno 2016)

Risultato molto importante. E da romano, ex attivista (purtroppo per motivi lavorativi era impossibile mantenere l'impegno)... Sono davvero molto contento.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Importantissimo :
> 
> Ve lo dissi mesi e mesi fa ... Il VIRUS è stato iniettato , la gente sta aprendo gli occhi e il risultato di Roma è solo una premonizione di quello che sarà in tutti i comuni da qui a 10 anni .
> Quando sei ONESTO e fai il tuo lavoro per la collettività e non per soldi le persone ti premiano .
> ...



Ok, adesso hanno la palla in mano. Vediamo che combinano.

Per dire, io sono molto curioso ma la Raggi mi dà fiducia zero.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Giugno 2016)

Dovrei andare a ripescare il topic delle vecchie amministrative per riquotare certi commenti. 

Il movimento ormai ha una sua base elettorale solida, in più può contare sulla rivalità destra e sinistra nei ballottaggi per vincere. Realisticamente, la vera chance di giocarsi il governo si avrà tra due legislature. Al prossimo giro vedo ancora Renzi favorito, con tutte le varie listine del cavolo a supporto hanno un margine molto alto. L'unico modo per sfidarlo già subito sarebbe un'allenza con qualcuno, cosa esclusa a priori


----------



## juventino (20 Giugno 2016)

Permettetemi di godere anche per l'epic fail totale di Salvini. Il peggior populista d'Italia, roba che al confronto B. e Renzi sono persone serie (!!!). La Lega non conta più NULLA, mentre il Centrodestra è semplicemente sparito:
Adesso non ci resta che attendere ottobre per mandare a casa anche Renzie (con il risultato di Milano alla fine salva il salvabile).


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Permettetemi di godere anche per l'epic fail totale di Salvini. Il peggior populista d'Italia, roba che al confronto B. e Renzi sono persone serie (!!!). La Lega non conta più NULLA, mentre il Centrodestra è semplicemente sparito:
> Adesso non ci resta che attendere ottobre per mandare a casa anche Renzie (con il risultato di Milano alla fine salva il salvabile).



Tra l'altro ho sentito adesso che hanno perso a Latina. Stralol.


----------



## juventino (20 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dovrei andare a ripescare il topic delle vecchie amministrative per riquotare certi commenti.
> 
> Il movimento ormai ha una sua base elettorale solida, in più può contare sulla rivalità destra e sinistra nei ballottaggi per vincere. Realisticamente, la vera chance di giocarsi il governo si avrà tra due legislature. Al prossimo giro vedo ancora Renzi favorito, con tutte le varie listine del cavolo a supporto hanno un margine molto alto. L'unico modo per sfidarlo già subito sarebbe un'allenza con qualcuno, cosa esclusa a priori



Secondo me invece con l'Italicum il Movimento ha ottime possibilità di vincere, al secondo turno. Il centrodestra è praticamente sparito (hanno perso persino a Varese):


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece con l'Italicum il Movimento ha ottime possibilità di vincere, al secondo turno. Il centrodestra è praticamente sparito (hanno perso persino a Varese):



L'italicum verrà cambiato e il premio di maggioranza andrà alla lista. Già se ne parlava mesi fa, quando i sondaggi davano certi trend, figurati ora.

Destra e sinistra hanno l'asso nella manica dei partiti civetta, per superare questo scoglio ci vorrà ancora tempo


----------



## juventino (20 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro ho sentito adesso che hanno perso a Latina. Stralol.



Perso? Hanno STRAPERSO (l'avversario ha preso il 75%). Ma d'altronde è normalissimo, Latina è completamente allo sbando e i referenti politici del centrodestra in mano ai clan locali (basta farsi un paio di ricerchine sul web, fidatevi). Stavolta non esiste fascio che tenga, DOVEVANO andare a casa.


----------



## juventino (20 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'italicum verrà cambiato e il premio di maggioranza andrà alla lista. Già se ne parlava mesi fa, quando i sondaggi davano certi trend, figurati ora.
> 
> Destra e sinistra hanno l'asso nella manica dei partiti civetta, per superare questo scoglio ci vorrà ancora tempo



Se lo cambiano però rischiano di perdere ancora più voti. L'importante è arrivare al ballottaggio e per me i 5 Stelle hanno già tutte le possibilità imho.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ok, adesso hanno la palla in mano. Vediamo che combinano.
> 
> Per dire, io sono molto curioso ma la Raggi mi dà fiducia zero.




Quando vedi una persona ONESTA che fa il massimo possibile , si taglia lo stipendio e ci investe 5 anni della sua vita ( perché poi torna a fare il suo lavoro ) ti togli il cappello e lo rivoti .

Quello che sta succedendo in tutti i comuni a 5 stelle .


----------



## Doctore (20 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dovrei andare a ripescare il topic delle vecchie amministrative per riquotare certi commenti.
> 
> Il movimento ormai ha una sua base elettorale solida, in più può contare sulla rivalità destra e sinistra nei ballottaggi per vincere. Realisticamente, la vera chance di giocarsi il governo si avrà tra due legislature.* Al prossimo giro vedo ancora Renzi favorito, con tutte le varie listine del cavolo a supporto *hanno un margine molto alto. L'unico modo per sfidarlo già subito sarebbe un'allenza con qualcuno, cosa esclusa a priori


Ma chi alfano verdini?che hanno il 3 %?Al momento renzi governa con i voti di berlusconi...
Le prossime elezioni sarebbero un pareggio.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Giugno 2016)

Se ad ottobre non dovesse passare il referendum, credo che si possa ipotizzare un voto già nel 2017. E con l'onda di queste elezioni, se non fanno sciocchezze davvero c'è la possibilità di andare al governo subito.


----------



## patriots88 (20 Giugno 2016)

peccato per Milano

altrimenti per Renzi e PD sarebbe stata una debacle totale


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Giugno 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma chi alfano verdini?che hanno il 3 %?Al momento renzi governa con i voti di berlusconi...
> Le prossime elezioni sarebbero un pareggio.



Usciranno fuori altri partiti del cavolo, presenti magari solo in alcune zone di italia. Mi invento nomi a caso, sinistra per il sud e robe simili. Tutte liste civetta che si cuccano il 2%-3%. C'è dentro anche Sel, che il suo 3% lo prenderà ecc...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Giugno 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> peccato per Milano
> 
> altrimenti per Renzi e PD sarebbe stata una debacle totale



Sarebbe bastato votare m5s, invece di dare un 20% ancora a forza italia e al ballottaggio ci sarebbe stata un'altra asfaltata. Veramente assurda quella percentuale


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bastato votare m5s, invece di dare un 20% ancora a forza italia e al ballottaggio ci sarebbe stata un'altra asfaltata. Veramente assurda quella percentuale



A Milano si sono ammazzati da solo quando hanno votato sul blogge quella tipa che si è fatta venire una crisi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Giugno 2016)

Il m5s dovrebbe aver vinto TUTTI i ballottaggi a cui si è presentato, fin ora non ne ha mai perso uno credo.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A Milano si sono ammazzati da solo quando hanno votato sul blogge quella tipa che si è fatta venire una crisi



Questa comunque è una cosa grave, perchè se succede durante il mandato lasciano la città allo sbando.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2016)

ma mastella che diventa sindaco di Benevento ?  poracci, pazzesco che nel 2016 questo prenda ancora voti


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questa comunque è una cosa grave, perchè se succede durante il mandato lasciano la città allo sbando.



No , in una società CIVILE se fai qualcosa per cui devi dimetterti ( scandali ecc ecc ) vieni mandato a CASA .
Deve essere sempre così , è in Italia che siamo anormali .

L'onestà sta tornando di moda , il M5S ha vinto tutti i ballottaggi .


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No , in una società CIVILE se fai qualcosa per cui devi dimetterti ( scandali ecc ecc ) vieni mandato a CASA .
> Deve essere sempre così , è in Italia che siamo anormali .
> 
> L'onestà sta tornando di moda , il M5S ha vinto tutti i ballottaggi .




Adesso però è giunto il momento di fare e non del solo parlare. Sono curioso di vedere come si comporterà la Raggi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Giugno 2016)

La vittoria dell'Accendino a Torino è tanto sorprendente quanto scandalosa


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Adesso però è giunto il momento di fare e non del solo parlare. Sono curioso di vedere come si comporterà la Raggi.



Certo , ti assicuro che il M5S ( non la Raggi ) farà il massimo possibile . Se ti aspetti che domani Roma abbia le strade d'oro è un errore ci vorranno 20 anni per sistemare i disastri della vecchia politica .

Però, se vedi un movimento politico che dà il massimo lo premi ... Come sta succedendo in tutti i comuni che già il movimento governa ... Oltre il 70% delle preferenze .


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> La vittoria dell'Accendino a Torino è tanto sorprendente quanto scandalosa



Dai , il sindaco era FASSINO grissino ... Quello era uno scandalo , comunque il problema non si potrà più perché da oggi tutto cambia .


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai , il sindaco era FASSINO grissino ... Quello era uno scandalo , comunque il problema non si potrà più perché da oggi tutto cambia .



Fassino il nostradamus 

Nessuno che commenta le sue profezie? 

http://www.milanworld.net/le-profezie-di-fassino-su-grillo-e-su-appendino-vt37730.html


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo , ti assicuro che il M5S ( non la Raggi ) farà il massimo possibile . Se ti aspetti che domani Roma abbia le strade d'oro è un errore ci vorranno 20 anni per sistemare i disastri della vecchia politica .
> 
> Però, se vedi un movimento politico che dà il massimo lo premi ... Come sta succedendo in tutti i comuni che già il movimento governa ... Oltre il 70% delle preferenze .



Ovviamente ci vorrà del tempo, però anche dalle piccole cose si capisce molto


----------



## Tic (20 Giugno 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma mastella che diventa sindaco di Benevento ?  poracci, pazzesco che nel 2016 questo prenda ancora voti


Il partito dell'altro candidato (PD) in 10 anni ha distrutto la città: abbiamo un debito del comune assurdo, imprese chiuse, negozi che falliscono, le grandi "costruzioni" del comune sono durate pochissime 
Con che coraggio la gente avrebbe dovuto votarlo?


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2016)

Ma avete visto De Magistris come ha esultato aahaahahhahaahaah


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Giugno 2016)

Mamma mia che bastosta che ha preso il PD... quanto mi dispiace


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Giugno 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini ha come principale nemico Renzi...



Queste è la propaganda, la vera rivalità è tra M5S e Renzi/Salvini e il loro baraccone...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Giugno 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non parlo di logiche di partito, ma di numeri
> 
> I numeri al momento dicono che il 10% dei 5 stelle del primo turno a milano hanno votato o scheda nulla o sala, che più di tutti era l'uomo di renzi



Ti rispondo io da votante 5 stelle non militante e con ideologie fondamentalmente social liberali,

al ballottaggio non ho votato per nessuno, ma sotto sotto mi ha fatto meno schifo l'affermazione del centrosinistra a Milano,

l'attuale destra è impresentabile, fra i riciclati dei FI e quelli della Lega più i saltimbanchi di fardelli italia,
a leggerti mi pare chiaro il tuo orientamento verso il centrodestra, pertanto ti chiedo, come fai ad accettare questa gente?
per fare un paragone calcistico è come se Galliani realizzasse l?italBrocchi con Ranocchia e Balotelli e tu non trovassi nulla di meglio da fare che criticare l'Inter.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2016)

" la vittoria del voto di protesta " vai vai GIORNALAI scrivete le cattiverie che quando non avrete più i finanziamenti pubblici alle vostre TV e giornali di M dovrete trovarvi un vero lavoro .

Il virus è iniettato , ora sarà solo una questione di tempo . 10 anni e avremo percentuali Bulgare , L onesta sta già tornando di moda .


----------



## martinmilan (20 Giugno 2016)

Sono molto contento...risultati davvero inaspettati a Torino..
Alla fine i voti del centrodestra sono confluiti verso il M5S,questo fa capire quanto fa schifo il PD alla gente,nonostante dicano che Fassino abbia governato bene.Pure Giacchetti mi sembra uno pratico e con idee ma purtroppo se prendi direttive da Renzi sei tagliato fuori dall'inizio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Sono molto contento...risultati davvero inaspettati a Torino..
> Alla fine i voti del centrodestra sono confluiti verso il M5S,questo fa capire quanto fa schifo il PD alla gente,nonostante dicano che Fassino abbia governato bene.Pure Giacchetti mi sembra uno pratico e con idee ma purtroppo se prendi direttive da Renzi sei tagliato fuori dall'inizio.



A Roma il Pd con la destra ha creato Mafia Capitale , sarebbe stato assurdo che i romani votassero ancora i loro carnefici .


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2016)

19 ballottaggi su 20 vinti dal movimento , praticamente in ogni comune dove ha partecipato o ha vinto o è arrivato ad un soffio .


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Giugno 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non parlo di logiche di partito, ma di numeri
> 
> I numeri al momento dicono che il 10% dei 5 stelle del primo turno a milano hanno votato o scheda nulla o sala, che più di tutti era l'uomo di renzi



Scusa non c'è l'ho con te ma mi tocca riquotarti,
ho sentito varie trasmissioni radiofoniche, a Milano i dati dicono che i 5 stelle hanno votato per la maggior parte il centrodestra e quest'ultimo ha fondamentalmente perso a Milano per l'astensione al secondo turno dei leghisti...

*Un dato che pochi risaltano è che i due poli tradizionali hanno perso ambedue importanti roccaforti tradizionali, segno che anche le città più "indottrinate" sono disgustate dalle forze tradizionali*.

però vi sono state città politicamente illuminate come Roma, Torino e anche Napoli che hanno dato voce a un voto di cambiamento (poi verificheremo se migliore o peggiore), e la maggio parte città "mononeuroniche" che per protesta hanno dato voto alla controparte che ha contribuito a demolire l'Italia


----------



## smallball (20 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aspetta aspetta che il movimento da fastidio a tantissimi ladri e cravattari ... Chissà domenica cosa si inventeranno .



come al solito neghi l'evidenza,avevo ragione...


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2016)

La Raggi si prepari perché da qui a quando si andrà a votare per le politiche le pioverà addosso ogni genere di melma possibile..ci sarà un'opera di screditamento del Movimento mai vista prima


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La Raggi si prepari perché da qui a quando si andrà a votare per le politiche le pioverà addosso ogni genere di melma possibile..ci sarà un'opera di screditamento del Movimento mai vista prima



Solo a pensarlo mi sale il nervoso, dovrà avere una fermezza d'animo da paura. Sicuramente si proseguirà sulla storia dell'asl di civitavecchia. Un bell'esposto, un'indagine d'ufficio e raggi indagata su mille mila giornali e media


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> come al solito neghi l'evidenza,avevo ragione...



Guarda che articolo è uscito venerdì e la RIDICOLA campagna sms del PD ? vogliamo parlarne ? la verità è una .. la gente sta tornado a riprendersi le istituzioni e vuole tornare a riprendersi questa italia .. 

che i politicanti se ne facciano una ragione è solo una questione di tempo e poi il M5S avrà il 70% in ogni città .


----------



## dyablo65 (20 Giugno 2016)

che il movimento 5 stelle sia stato usato come voto di protesta e' innegabile , pero' adesso comincia il difficile cioe' governare delle citta' importanti contro tutti , senza alleati.

mi auguro , lollo , che non ci vogliano veramente 20 anni per rimettere a posto le cose altrimenti , sicuramente , sorgera' dal nulla un altro movimento che riproporra' le stesse vostre idee.

questo senza nessuna polemica.


----------



## Jaqen (20 Giugno 2016)

A me preoccupa il fatto non tanto dei candidati grillini, l'Appendino è una che avrei votato in qualunque coalizione, partito o lista, ma dell'elettore medio grillino che utilizza Facebook per informarsi, anti-vaccinista e con il diritto e il dovere di dire qualcosa su tutto.

PS, per quelli che dicono che la Lega è morta.... mah. Qua non morirà mai e anzi, la vittoria dei 5Stelle darà ancora più forza a Salvini, vedrete


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> A me preoccupa il fatto non tanto dei candidati grillini, l'Appendino è una che avrei votato in qualunque coalizione, partito o lista, ma dell'elettore medio grillino che utilizza Facebook per informarsi, anti-vaccinista e con il diritto e il dovere di dire qualcosa su tutto.
> 
> PS, per quelli che dicono che la Lega è morta.... mah. Qua non morirà mai e anzi, la vittoria dei 5Stelle darà ancora più forza a Salvini, vedrete



Sì ma così non serve a nulla. Vista la situazione Salvini dovrebbe un po' deleghizzarsi e raccogliere l'eredità di tutta la destra, altrimenti non se ne viene fuori. Il problema è che anche volendo, pur essendo l'unico ad avere doti di leadership ormai è bollato come leghsita a vita.


----------



## Jaqen (20 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì ma così non serve a nulla. Vista la situazione Salvini dovrebbe un po' deleghizzarsi e raccogliere l'eredità di tutta la destra, altrimenti non se ne viene fuori. Il problema è che anche volendo, pur essendo l'unico ad avere doti di leadership ormai è bollato come leghsita a vita.


Se Salvini si "democratizza" anche a parole qua è finito. Poi in realtà in Veneto, Salvini, conta meno di zero o per lo meno conta per quell'elettorato che poi magari neanche va a votare. Quello che è considerato come il vero leader è Zaia, pochi paroloni e sempre a favore del territorio, persona a livello di qualità intellettive e moralità è un insulto paragonarlo a quel buffone.
Alla Lega di Zaia non interessa la nazionalizzazione, interessa la Regione. Ed è questa la sua forza perché anche se mi rompe ammetterlo ma Zaia anche se ha fatto grandi strafalcioni (con la zona del Prosecco ad esempio) si è sempre messo in prima linea quando c'era una difficoltà da superare.


----------



## smallball (20 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda che articolo è uscito venerdì e la RIDICOLA campagna sms del PD ? vogliamo parlarne ? la verità è una .. la gente sta tornado a riprendersi le istituzioni e vuole tornare a riprendersi questa italia ..
> 
> che i politicanti se ne facciano una ragione è solo una questione di tempo e poi il M5S avrà il 70% in ogni città .



potevano inventarsi quello che volevano,ma con l'appoggio dei voti del centrodestra era blindatissima


----------



## smallball (20 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda che articolo è uscito venerdì e la RIDICOLA campagna sms del PD ? vogliamo parlarne ? la verità è una .. la gente sta tornado a riprendersi le istituzioni e vuole tornare a riprendersi questa italia ..
> 
> che i politicanti se ne facciano una ragione è solo una questione di tempo e poi il M5S avrà il 70% in ogni città .



fossi in te osserverei con attenzione le azioni della magistratura...non si sa mai...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> " la vittoria del voto di protesta " vai vai GIORNALAI scrivete le cattiverie che quando non avrete più i finanziamenti pubblici alle vostre TV e giornali di M dovrete trovarvi un vero lavoro .
> 
> Il virus è iniettato , ora sarà solo una questione di tempo . 10 anni e avremo percentuali Bulgare , L onesta sta già tornando di moda .



Ovviamente tutti speriamo sia così, ma mi chiedo come fai ad essere così sicuro...siamo in un paese dove cambiare rotta è difficilissimo, dove siamo abituati ad essere presi in giro anche da chi non ti aspetti (ad esempio Renzi e Berlusconi per molti, ma non parliamone).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Giugno 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ovviamente tutti speriamo sia così, ma mi chiedo come fai ad essere così sicuro...siamo in un paese dove cambiare rotta è difficilissimo, dove siamo abituati ad essere presi in giro anche da chi non ti aspetti (ad esempio Renzi e Berlusconi per molti, ma non parliamone).



è semplicemente una questione di offerta domanda,

se in un mercato vendi solo panda che stimoli hai a migliorarle?

se il voto è solo PD PDL che stimoli hanno a migliorarsi? se arriva un terzo contendente con un offerta diversa, anche loro devono cambiarla...
io credo che la cosa più positiva che possono apportare i 5 stelle non è tanto il loro "governo" ma il fatto che costringeranno i due poli per sopravvivere ad uscire dalle loro solite logiche mafiose.


----------



## sbrodola (20 Giugno 2016)

Ma sul totale voti del 5 giugno nei comuni capoluogo con più di 15000 abitanti il M5S ha preso il 20%, non mi pare questo super risultato, no? Considerando il periodo di crisi e stagnazione economica un'opposizione con un programma decente dovrebbe prendere ben di più.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Giugno 2016)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Ma sul totale voti del 5 giugno nei comuni capoluogo con più di 15000 abitanti il M5S ha preso il 20%, non mi pare questo super risultato, no? Considerando il periodo di crisi e stagnazione economica un'opposizione con un programma decente dovrebbe prendere ben di più.



La mia impressione è che i 5 stelle siano un fiume in esondazione, appena rompono un margine saranno un alluvione,
Torino e Roma potrebbero essere questi margini...

Chi non li vota lo fa senza motivazioni, sono tutti solo scettici... la maggior parte da pecoroni appena vedranno dei voti significativi li appoggeranno, come è successo con Berlusconi e Renzi, quasi nessuno ha idea di cosa vogliono realizzare (sennò non li avrebbero mai votati) ma li votano per inerzia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La mia impressione è che i 5 stelle siano un fiume in esondazione, appena rompono un margine saranno un alluvione,
> Torino e Roma potrebbero essere questi margini...
> 
> Chi non li vota lo fa senza motivazioni, sono tutti solo scettici... la maggior parte da pecoroni appena vedranno dei voti significativi li appoggeranno, come è successo con Berlusconi e Renzi, quasi nessuno ha idea di cosa vogliono realizzare (sennò non li avrebbero mai votati) ma li votano per inerzia.


Nell'attuale scenario politico italiano, mi sembra davvero privo di logica, senno o al limite buonafeda continuare a votare Berlusconi, Renzi o addirittura Salvini. 
Il M5S è l'unica strada percorribile. Magari i 5 stelle ci porteranno al default, chi può dirlo, ma con Berlusconi, Renzi, Salvini e tutta la melma di destra hai la garanzia del fallimento di questo paese.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nell'attuale scenario politico italiano, mi sembra davvero privo di logica, senno o al limite buonafeda continuare a votare Berlusconi, Renzi o addirittura Salvini.
> Il M5S è l'unica strada percorribile. Magari i 5 stelle ci porteranno al default, chi può dirlo, ma con *Berlusconi, Renzi, Salvini e tutta la melma di destra hai la garanzia del fallimento di questo paese.*



Ma magari ci portassero al fallimento, è impossibile

Berlusconi e la destra l'avrebbero tranquillamente fatto, ma i mercati e l'Europa glie l'hanno impedito, imponendo Monti,

il Pd non lo farà mai,

il problema è che per far quadrare i conti si è deciso di far pagare solo le parti produttive del paese, operai, piccole partite IVA e medie piccole imprese, e in più togliere il Welfare al ceto popolare, soprattutto in ambito sanitario e scolastico.
invece tutti i privilegi si è ben pensato di mantenerli, con il PD non saranno mai riequilibrati ma si stringerà sempre di più la vite verso le prime due categorie.
La destra ormai non la considero più, perchè non credo che i mercati permetteranno ancora di governare a quei 4 saltimbanco mafiosi, pur avendo il vantaggio di un elettorato italiano fondamentalmente di destra.


----------



## cremone (20 Giugno 2016)

Mi dispiace solo per la vittoria di De Magistris che io disprezzo e pure con scarsa affluenza e sono curioso di vedere come se la cavano i grillini


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Giugno 2016)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Ma sul totale voti del 5 giugno nei comuni capoluogo con più di 15000 abitanti il M5S ha preso il 20%, non mi pare questo super risultato, no? Considerando il periodo di crisi e stagnazione economica un'opposizione con un programma decente dovrebbe prendere ben di più.





Mi pare quasi il post fotocopia di alcune considerazioni che vennero fatte nel topic delle scorse amministrative da altri utenti. Devo ripescarlo prima o poi. Anche in quell'occasione si cercava di sminuire il risultato e allora non c'era stata neanche una vittoria praticamente, giusto qualche comune di dimensioni minuscole.

Movimento che doveva sparire dall'oggi al domani secondo alcuni tra l'altro. E' impensabile che il m5s si metta a conquistare tutta Italia con percentuali bulgare e in 3 nanosecondi, nonostante l'auspicio degli ultrà 5 stelle.

Ciò che si conferma ad ogni elezione è una base solida di elettori che non si è dispersa nonostante gli attacchi mediatici feroci e lo scherno di tutti. La capacità di attrarne di nuovi piano piano. Tra l'altro è il percorso ideale per il movimento stesso, una crescita graduale che permette di migliorare per poi affermarsi e provare a tentare il colpaccio. Una affermazione fin da subito totale e plebiscitaria probabilmente sarebbe stato più un danno che altro. Basta vedere come la selezione dei candidati sia migliorata decisamente in poco tempo, seppur ancora con qualche problema.


----------



## cremone (20 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nell'attuale scenario politico italiano, mi sembra davvero privo di logica, senno o al limite buonafeda continuare a votare Berlusconi, Renzi o addirittura Salvini.
> Il M5S è l'unica strada percorribile. Magari i 5 stelle ci porteranno al default, chi può dirlo, ma con Berlusconi, Renzi, Salvini e tutta la melma di destra hai la garanzia del fallimento di questo paese.



No grazie, già visto cos'hanno fatto le politiche simil 5 stelle in Venezuela e Grecia, preferisco aspettare l'arrivo di un politico serio di sinistra e destra. Mi auguro emerga un Ciudadanos italiano a destra 



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma magari ci portassero al fallimento, è impossibile
> 
> Berlusconi e la destra l'avrebbero tranquillamente fatto, ma i mercati e l'Europa glie l'hanno impedito, imponendo Monti,
> 
> ...


Sono abbastanza d'accordo eccetto sul welfare, riforme attuali sono conseguenza degli sprechi del passato, giro di vite doloroso ma inevitabile e i lavoratori pubblici sono ancora avvantaggiati


Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi pare quasi il post fotocopia di alcune considerazioni che vennero fatte nel topic delle scorse amministrative da altri utenti. Devo ripescarlo prima o poi. Anche in quell'occasione si cercava di sminuire il risultato e allora non c'era stata neanche una vittoria praticamente, giusto qualche comune di dimensioni minuscole.
> 
> Movimento che doveva sparire dall'oggi al domani secondo alcuni tra l'altro. E' impensabile che il m5s si metta a conquistare tutta Italia con percentuali bulgare e in 3 nanosecondi, nonostante l'auspicio degli ultrà 5 stelle.
> 
> Ciò che si conferma ad ogni elezione è una base solida di elettori che non si è dispersa nonostante gli attacchi mediatici feroci e lo scherno di tutti. La capacità di attrarne di nuovi piano piano. Tra l'altro è il percorso ideale per il movimento stesso, una crescita graduale che permette di migliorare per poi affermarsi e provare a tentare il colpaccio. Una affermazione fin da subito totale e plebiscitaria probabilmente sarebbe stato più un danno che altro. Basta vedere come la selezione dei candidati sia migliorata decisamente in poco tempo, seppur ancora con qualche problema.



In ogni caso con il sistema elettorale attuale non otterranno mai la maggioranza a meno che non vanno abbastanza oltre il 40 %


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2016)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Ma sul totale voti del 5 giugno nei comuni capoluogo con più di 15000 abitanti il M5S ha preso il 20%, non mi pare questo super risultato, no? Considerando il periodo di crisi e stagnazione economica un'opposizione con un programma decente dovrebbe prendere ben di più.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma magari ci portassero al fallimento, è impossibile
> 
> Berlusconi e la destra l'avrebbero tranquillamente fatto, ma i mercati e l'Europa glie l'hanno impedito, imponendo Monti,
> 
> ...


Ah, certo, certo. Con fallimento non intendevo quello economico, nonostante nella prima parte avessi parlato di default con M5S.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Giugno 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> No grazie, già visto cos'hanno fatto le politiche simil 5 stelle in Venezuela e Grecia, preferisco aspettare l'arrivo di un politico serio di sinistra e destra. Mi auguro emerga un Ciudadanos italiano a destra
> 
> 
> Sono abbastanza d'accordo eccetto sul welfare, riforme attuali sono conseguenza degli sprechi del passato, giro di vite doloroso ma inevitabile e i lavoratori pubblici sono ancora avvantaggiati
> ...



Tre risposte di cui non concordo nemmeno su una 

L'unica per cui a senso approfondire è la terza, se dovessero fare l'Italicum a doppio turno e i 5 stelle dovessero arrivare al ballottaggio vincono facile, ora sono il secondo partito dopo il PD, bisogna vedere cosa fa la destra. se si compattano tutti facendo un accozzaglia inguardabile, dovrebbero scamparla,
in caso contrario credo che il ballottaggio sia 5 stelle PD e penso che sarebbe senza storia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Giugno 2016)

Leggo molte molte polemiche su FB per i risultati ottenuti a Milano prr Sala e la Musulmana...che ne pensate?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Giugno 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Leggo molte molte polemiche su FB per i risultati ottenuti a Milano prr Sala e la Musulmana...che ne pensate?



Non ho capito .


----------



## vota DC (22 Giugno 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Leggo molte molte polemiche su FB per i risultati ottenuti a Milano prr Sala e la Musulmana...che ne pensate?



Il suo principale sponsor è COSTANTINO. Comunque si spera non vengano fuori provvedimenti da stato etico tipo Sadiq Khan che a Londra ha vietato i cartelloni pubblicitari in bikini e ci ha messo disegni geometrici e scritte arabe (tra l'altro neppure lui è arabo, ma pakistano!).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non ho capito .



Criticano chi ha votato Sala e la Musulmana.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2016)

Intanto ho sentito adesso a skytg che un sindaco eletto l'altro giorno è già stato arrestato.


----------

